# CPC looking for remote position



## shawnak (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a strong Orthopaedic background, but I'm interested in any speciality.

Best Regards,
Shawna Kaufman, CPC


----------



## cconroycpch (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi Shawna,

We are looking for a certified coder to code for an ambulatory surgery center that performs Orthopaedic, Spine, Pain Management, and Podiatry cases.  The surgery center performs about 150 - 200 cases per month.  This position would not work directly for the surgery center, but be an outside coder that is paid on a per op report coding basis.  Let me know if you are interested.

Thanks,
Craig


----------

